# big race



## less than five (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone going to SPRINGFIELD, (Ian,Joe,s Ruggles) race? Feb 19-20th? All ways have a good time.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

il be there to run usgt & wgt-r:thumbsup:


----------

